# Neuauflage der Mitgliederkarte



## Dok (4. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind gerade dabei eine neue Mitgliederkarte zu testen und einzuführen. In dieser sind nun mehr Länder als bisher möglich!
Leider konnten nicht alle Daten aus der alten Karte übernommen werden und auch die Daten die übernommen wurden, sollten überprüft werden.

Neu ist das die Daten nicht mehr wie bisher über das Profil, sondern direkt in der Karte eingetragen werden.

Schaut es euch einfach mal an, die Karte findet Ihr wie gewohnt über die Navigation oder über den folgenden Link: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/vbmembermap.php

Hier kann diskutiert werden: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1746263#post1746263


----------

